# Dieses Jahr...



## Konov (31. Dezember 2010)

...möchte ich von euch wissen, ob ihr euch auf Silvester freut oder euch der ganze Zirkus auf die Eier geht. (wie mir)

Mich persönlich stören die Knallerei und das hirnlose Gefeier nur weil der 31. Dezember ist. Irgendwie kann ich mich damit nicht mehr anfreunden.
Früher war das mal anders, mittlerweile kann ich dem nichts mehr abgewinnen. Und eine religiöse Verbindung damit habe ich sowieso nicht - zumal es meines Wissens nach auch keine gibt, abgesehen von "böse Geister vertreiben".

Wie seht ihr das?
Freut ihr euch auf den Silvesterabend?
Ist es euch langweilig, weil es doch jedes Jahr dasselbe ist?
Ignoriert ihr Silvester sogar?

Danke für eure Meinungen.

edit: noch ne Möglichkeit hinzugefügt^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2010)

An sich freue ich mich auf Silvester, das Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Lust habe um 2:00 im Bett zu liegen und nicht einpennen zu können, weil die Leute immernoch Silversterraketen steigen lassen -.- Hab vorerst keine Antwort gewählt, weil nichts zutrifft. Kannst du vielleicht sowas wie "Es hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten" hinzufügen"?


----------



## Kleine61 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag Silvester. Die meisten Menschen die ich dann sehe sind glücklich. Noch sind sie optimistisch, dass das nächste Jahr besser wird als das Letzte (oder das letzte Jahr war toll, aber nächstes wird einfach noch viel besser)    Ausserdem steh ich einfach auf so kitschige Sachen wir Bleigießen   

In diesem Sinne:

Allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. Dezember 2010)

Kleine61 schrieb:


> Noch sind sie optimistisch, dass das nächste Jahr besser wird als das Letzte (oder das letzte Jahr war toll, aber nächstes wird einfach noch viel besser)


Alles wird besser 2011: 


Krankenkassenbeiträge steigen
Mieten werden teurer
Strompreise steigen
billige Arbeitskräfte kommen ab Mai
Portugal und Spanien beanspruchen auch den EU-Retttungsschirm
Westerwelle bleibt uns erhalten

....
aber viel Spass noch beim feiern.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich soll mich freuen, dass ein Jahr rum ist? Ich feiere ja auch nicht jede Sekunde die vorbei ist. Und vorallem, sind immer alle optimistisch, mitte Februar sieht die Welt wieder grau aus. 

Naja es kommen 2 Bekannte, mit denen haben wir es recht lustig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Dezember 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Portugal und Spanien beanspruchen auch den EU-Retttungsschirm



Psst, das darf man in diesem Forum nicht sagen. Aber die Prognose hab ich schon vor 6 Monaten hier abgegeben. Bisher hatte ich was Irland angeht Recht. 

Ansonsten finde ich Silvester sinnlos. Trotzdem geh ich zu meinem Bruder und wir werden wohl mal wieder Raclette machen und dann der Kinder wegen einige Raketen hochjagen, obwohl ich es als Geldverschwendung ansehe. Aber 10-20 Euro kann man ja mal investieren, ist ja nur ein mal im Jahr.

Aber warum man es macht, weiß wohl niemand. Hat wohl jeder andere Gründe.

Muss mal wieder meine Starenschreck suchen...


----------



## Shaila (31. Dezember 2010)

Wird bestimmt super die Feier heute Abend, auf jedenfall freue ich mich drauf. Feuerwerk haben wir uns aber auch zum großen Teil gespart, man kann ja bei den anderen zusehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Sylvester hat gute und schlechte Seiten. Alle Menschen (zumindest die,die ich kenne) sind gut gelaunt und freuen sich einfach nur aufs neue Jahr. Dazu feier ich das erste mal mit meiner Freundin zusammen ... ---> AWESOME!!!  . Die negativen Seiten sind normalerweise sicherlich die Böller... und auch nur Böller. Ein paar Raketen steigen lassen geht ja in Ordnung, aber zig hundert € für Batterien und Böller auszugeben... davon halte ich nix.

in diesem Sinne: einen friedlichen Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

"Das Jahr ist nun vorbei, zum Glück! Schau nach vorn und nicht zurück!"

So lautet auch meine Devise für dies Jahr. Ich mag Silvester nicht, hat persönliche Gründe, die ich hier nicht posten möchte aber grundsätzlich mag ich Feiern, die geplant sind eh nicht so gerne.
Heut abend sind ein paar Freunde bei uns und es wird vielleicht ganz lustig-mal schauen.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige, was mir an Sylvester gefällt, sind die freien Tage und mit Freunden einen gemütlichen Abend zu verbringen, dieses Jahr außerhalb der Stadt.

Der Rest geht mir eigentlich ziemlich auf die Eier. Vorallem die Böllerei. Mein Balkon zeigt zur Straße, wohne im 4. OG und was hier 0:00 hochsteigt und quasi fast davor explodiert, ist fast schon kriegsähnlich. Vorallem die Druckwellen mancher Böller und Raketen sind deutlich zu spüren. Ist auch nicht selten, dass mal 'ne Rakete schieffliegt und direkt vorm Fenster losgeht. Öfters fragt man sich auch, ob die Leute da mit legalem Feuerwerk knallen oder sich was aus Polen / Tschechien besorgt haben. Wie das manchmal rumst, würde von keinem TÜV hier freigegeben werden.

Auch der Hund freut sich immer über Sylvester ... 

Wundersam ist auch, dass die Leute immer darüber klagen, dass sie kein Geld haben, MOZ-Verkäufern vorm Supermarkt die kalte Schulter zeigen und keinen Euro für 'ne Spende über haben, aber zu Sylvester geben die gleichen Leute locker 50-100€ für die scheiss Knallerei aus.

Stilvoll Sylvester zu feiern, wo man wirklich ein schönes Feuerwerk in Form von Raketen und Leuchtfeuern erlebt, gibts scheinbar nur noch in speziellen Locations und zu speziellen Anlässen. Für den Rest der Gesellschaft ist Sylvesterfeuerwerk scheinbar nur eine weitere Ausdrucksform ihres Frustes und ihrer Unzufriedenheit: Promillepegel muß hoch sein, richtig ordentlich donnern und krachen muß es und wenn man sich am nächsten Tag nicht mehr an den Vorabend erinnern kann, war es ein gutes Sylvester.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich auf Silvester bin ich bei Laura chillen, zocken ,kasten killen :3
& dann penn ich da 

ich freu mich


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2010)

Same procedure as last year? 
Same procedure as every year!





Wir feiern mit den Eltern meiner Frau zuhause. Trinken ein wenig, spielen etwas, essen die Silvestersuppe und gehen um Mitternacht vor die Tür zum alljährlichen Böllern. Wir jagen also unsere Batterien hoch, schießen die Raketen hinterher und danach gehen wir wieder rein.
Es ist ein schönes, wenn auch ereignisloses Silvester. Eben nicht mehr, als ein akustisches Signal das 2011 begonnen hat.


----------



## NexxLoL (31. Dezember 2010)

Generell habe ich nichts gegen Silvester, aber dieses Jahr wird es einfach nur scheiße. Wollte heute eigentlich auf eine Party, wurde aber doch nichts, wie ich gestern erfahren habe. Jetzt hat jeder schon etwas vor, meine Eltern fahren weg, und ich kann auch in keine Disco gehen, weil man Karten vorbestellen musste. Von daher werde ich heute alleine vor meinem Fernseher sitzen und mir Der Pate angucken.
So weit, guten Rutsch!


----------



## hyakiss25 (31. Dezember 2010)

freue mich schon auf heute abend ^^ das würd sehr geil xD


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Dezember 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Generell habe ich nichts gegen Silvester, aber dieses Jahr wird es einfach nur scheiße. Wollte heute eigentlich auf eine Party, wurde aber doch nichts, wie ich gestern erfahren habe. Jetzt hat jeder schon etwas vor, meine Eltern fahren weg, und ich kann auch in keine Disco gehen, weil man Karten vorbestellen musste. Von daher werde ich heute alleine vor meinem Fernseher sitzen und mir Der Pate angucken.
> So weit, guten Rutsch!



Same here.
Wollte eigentlich ne LAN machen. So ne kleine gechillte 3-Man-LAN-Party.
Jetzt hat gestern der eine abgesagt, weil er zu nem Date will. (Die kack LAN ist seit 3 Monaten geplant, was für nen Spast)
Und den anderen erreiche ich nicht, weil der Spinner kein Handy hat.

Joar und jetzt werd ich alleine zuhause hocken, wenns null Uhr schlägt.
Scheiß drauf, ich hab Bier, Zigaretten, WoW, GTA4 und Battlefield Bad Company 2.
Und bei sowas merkt man halt, wer wahre Freunde sind.

Nichts desto trotz habe ich Sylvester schon immer für dumm befunden, aber wirklich stören tuts mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## NexxLoL (31. Dezember 2010)

Nein, mich regt es auf, dass ich weiß, dass der Abend viel besser sein würde, wenn ich von Anfang an etwas anderes/ etwas mit anderen geplant hätte. Silvester ist für mich eigentlich ein wichtiger Tag, einfach dieses Gefühl mit Freunden ins neue Jahr reinfeiern zu können. Stattdessen darf ich jetzt alleine hier rumsitzen und Fernseh gucken/ Rockband zocken. Das ist schon scheiße, aber was soll man tun ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Dezember 2010)

Bevor ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, war mir gar nicht klar, dass heute schon der 31. ist. Scheiß Cataclysm.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2010)

Hm was Mach ich Heute? Ich gehe um 00:00 Schlafen. Silvester geht mir am a vorbei.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde noch ein wenig was schreiben, Musik hören, etwas zocken...

Kb irgendwie das Jahresende zu feiern, zumindest es auch nichts wirkliches zu feiern gibt :S


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bevor ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, war mir gar nicht klar, dass heute schon der 31. ist. Scheiß Cataclysm.



hahaha Post des Tages!!


BTT:
Ich bin kein großer Sylvester Fan, so wie ich grundsätzlich kalendarisch festgelegtes Fröhlichsein eher misstrauisch beäuge.
Aber ganz entziehen kann man sich dem in Berlin nur in dem man nicht in Berlin ist. Und da spielt das Wetter nicht mit.
Also wird halt ein wenig gefeiert. Schaden kanns nix


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir jagen also unsere Batterien hoch...




Hmm entweder funktionieren danach euere Handys oder eure Autos nicht mehr.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm entweder funktionieren danach euere Handys oder eure Autos nicht mehr.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vv-wq-prqNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (31. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber ganz entziehen kann man sich dem in Berlin nur in dem man nicht in Berlin ist. Und da spielt das Wetter nicht mit.



Du bist Berliner? 

Ich werd zuerst mit meiner Familie und einer befreundeten Familie im Hauptbahnhof feiern und uns das Feuerwerk am Brandenburger Tor anschauen. Anschließend zieh ich noch mit nem Kumpel los, wir haben da ne Vielzahl an Partys zur Auswahl! 

Böllerei haben wir dieses Jahr auch nicht, werden aber noch probieren ein paar römische Lichter aufzutreiben, um uns damit ehrenvoll zu duellieren.


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Generell Juckt es mich nicht. Darf auch nicht Forever Alone spielen, muss mit zu meiner Tante. Dabei könnte ich Online Zocken. T_T

Naja, 20.00Uhr weg, gegen 1 geh ich Heim. :S


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QuxbvEexHg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Du bist Berliner?
> 
> Ich werd zuerst mit meiner Familie und einer befreundeten Familie im Hauptbahnhof feiern und uns das Feuerwerk am Brandenburger Tor anschauen. Anschließend zieh ich noch mit nem Kumpel los, wir haben da ne Vielzahl an Partys zur Auswahl!
> 
> Böllerei haben wir dieses Jahr auch nicht, werden aber noch probieren ein paar römische Lichter aufzutreiben, um uns damit ehrenvoll zu duellieren.



Ich wohn da, Berliner bin ich aber keiner ! 

Brandenburger Tor ist ganz prima!
Viel Spaß bei David Hasselhof


----------



## Talagath (31. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt bei einigen hier seeehr traurig  

Ich werd bei nem Kumpel auf ne Party gehen, alle die ich kenne sind da! Das wird richtig fett  Ich liebe Silvester. 
Nur böllern tu ich nich. Alkohol und Kracher vertragen sich nich >.< 

MfG Tala


----------



## Jester (31. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich wohn da, Berliner bin ich aber keiner !
> 
> Brandenburger Tor ist ganz prima!
> Viel Spaß bei David Hasselhof



Ein...ein...ein...Zugezogener?! 
Brandenburger Tor ist in der Tat bombastisch gut, allerdings auch nur, wenn man nicht in der Menge davor steht.
Ansonsten wär mir das zu eng...


----------



## Tilbie (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Silvester dumm. Ausser ner dummen zahl ändert sich doch eh nichts, und dafür dann die ganze Nacht krach machen ist doch bescheuert. Aber naja, jedem das seine und wenn einer meint von morgens 24h lang böllern zu müssen is mir das schnuppe solange er mich in ruhe lässt.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Dezember 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich finde Silvester dumm.


Also ich find Silvester sinnvoller als manch anderen "Feiertag". Man lässt das Jahr Revue passieren. Durchdenkt und schätzt das, was man das Jahr über geleistet hat und feiert diesen letzten Tag und gleichzeitig den ersten neuen Tag im Jahr mit Freunden, welche man wertschätzt und die einen das Jahr über begleitet haben. 

Ich werd heut mit vielen Freunden nett was essen - unter anderem Grillen, viel trinken und in der Nacht vielleicht noch auf eine andere Party gehen.


----------



## iShock (31. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm kann Silvester auch nicht wirklich ab.... 


kA wieso... mir geht dieses ganze Tra Tra Guten Rutsch hier, Frohes neues dort ziemlich auf die Nerven. Als ob sich am nächsten Tag so viel ändert. Naja egal jedem das was er mag 


(Mal abgesehen von den völlig sinnlosen und unzähligen Jahresrückblicken die auf jedem 0815 Sender im TV laufen) 


naja bei mir kommt dann noch mein Bruder + Freundin vorbei und wird halt bissl gefeiert aber groß Krach wird schon lang nicht mehr gemacht bei mir


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Wuhu Silvester Allein *Partyhut aufsetz und Feier*
Mir ist Silvester wichtig aber dieses Jahr ist echt kacke


----------



## Dominau (31. Dezember 2010)

Freu mich wie jedes Jahr auf Silvester!
Aber ich glaube dieses Jahr wird nicht so Bombe. Kein guten Ort zum Feiern gefunden, zu eng, können nicht alle kommen 

Na egal, hab mein Fass dabei. \o/


----------



## Lily:) (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde wie alle anderen Deppen ( ) mich zum Feiern gezwungen fühlen und Spaß dabei haben.
Dabei gehts an den Strand, wo alle Städte und Gemeinden nach Zwölf ihre Höhenfeuerwerke zünden.
Die kann man die Ostseeküste gen Norden beobachten.

Hübscher Anblick :-D

Und dann wird am Strand unter Wärmelampen bis morgens gefeiert und getanzt.
Ist jedes Jahr wieder erstklassig...

Und ein sowas von großer Gruppenzwang, den man mit dem dicken Kater am nächsten Tag genießt ^^

Wünsche euch allen, egal was ihr macht, eine traumhafte Nacht!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich auf heute nacht.
Erstmal mit familie verbringen und dann gehts ab in die unzähligen clubs berlins 
Mein erstes Silvester den ich nicht zuhaus bleib!


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2010)

_Also hier in (Berlin)-Lichtenberg knallts schon gewaltig..und das sind sicherlich keine normalen Knaller..so wie das rummst.. ._.

Naja..is ja nur heute.._


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also hier in (Berlin)-Lichtenberg knallts schon gewaltig..und das sind sicherlich keine normalen Knaller..so wie das rummst.. ._._



Melde mich aus Berlin-Kaulsdorf.
Kacke hier, das Knallen nervt.^^
Dreh ich halt die Musik auf.

EDIT: Ganz schön viele Berliner hier. o_O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Dezember 2010)

*hust* Berlin ist hässlich *hust*

Bei uns knallt es auch, dabei bin ich aufm Land O.o

"Zum bösen Spiel kann man immer eine gute Mine machen, da niemand die Regeln des Spiels kennt."


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> *hust* Berlin ist hässlich *hust*



Unterstreiche ich so.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Lauter Leute mit Vogelschreck und beschmeißen sich mit böller....Krieg!
Ich hoff ich komm heil durch die stadt!


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs geschafft Silvester erfolgreich zu boykottieren. Naja fast... noch 9 Minuten, aber das schaff ich auch noch


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir um 00:00 ne Fluppe angezündet. Wie erbärmlich ... 
Egal, ich geh weiter GTA4 zocken.
Frohes Neues.


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab mir um 00:00 ne Fluppe angezündet. Wie erbärmlich ...
> Egal, ich geh weiter GTA4 zocken.
> Frohes Neues.



LOL
Und ich mach meinen Dungeon Marathon in WoW weiter.

Frohes Neues!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues und auf das ihr eure Stadt am morgen wieder sehen könnt!


----------



## Sunyo (1. Januar 2011)

Joa Silvester war...wie soll man sagen...bescheiden.
Hatte mir es etwas anders vorgestellt.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Januar 2011)

aja was willste machen, bei dem einem so, beim anderem so... hatte letztes jahr echt nen scheiß abend aber gestern so viel spaß gehabt wie schon lange nich mehr... brauch die naechsten jahre eigentlich gar nich mehr feiern gehen.. ^^


----------



## Landerson (3. Januar 2011)

Immer diese Weihnachts, Sylvester und alle anderen Feiertags-hasser 

Meine Frau und ich waren auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen - erst wurde geheiratet und danach gemeinsam mit Freunden und Family in das neue Jahr gefeiert. War wirklich schoen.
Auch das resumieren des alten Jahres und was das neue so bringt a la "Hoppla wusste gar nicht das du Kinder willst "


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Besser als: "Hoppla, ich wusste gar nicht, dass du schwanger bist..."


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin kein Freund von Silvester. Okay, vielleicht sollte ich sagen "von der Art, wie die meisten heutzutage Silvester feiern". Früher habe ich den letztes Abend des Jahres meist mit Freunden verbracht, wir haben ordentlich Sekt und Bier getrunken, uns an Bleigießen versucht und um 12 Uhr fleißig Raketen angezündet. 
Zwischendurch gab es Schokoladenfondue und es wurde viel gelacht. Vielen mag das langweilig erscheinen, aber wir hatten immer viel Spaß.

Heute geht es an Silvester für die meisten nur noch darum, noch vor Mitternacht möglichst hackevoll zu sein. Es wird nicht mehr mit getrunken, sondern so viel gesoffen, dass man schon um halb 11 halb bewusstlos über der Toilette hängt. Besonders schade finde ich, dass dabei weniger der Jahreswechsel im Mittelpunkt steht, als hemmungsloses Komasaufen. Vielleicht bin ich in der Hinsicht etwas altmodisch, aber eine Silvesterparty ohne Böller, auf der man um 12 nicht vor die Tür geht, weil schon keiner mehr laufen kann... Naja.

Mein Silvester 2010 war auch nicht unbedingt der Knaller. Ich bin pünktlich um 23 Uhr auf der Treppe ausgerutscht und ordentlich auf den Laminat geknallt. 
Ende vom Lied: Fuß verdreht, schwere Prellung und statt Sekt gab es Schmerzmittel.


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2011)

Deanne du bist nicht altmodisch. Wir feiern es fast genauso.
Nur hatten wir dieses Jahr keine Böller :/

Vor 1-2 jahren haben wir bei mir Raclet gegessen, war genial.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Silvester. Okay, vielleicht sollte ich sagen "von der Art, wie die meisten heutzutage Silvester feiern". Früher habe ich den letztes Abend des Jahres meist mit Freunden verbracht, wir haben ordentlich Sekt und Bier getrunken, uns an Bleigießen versucht und um 12 Uhr fleißig Raketen angezündet.
> Zwischendurch gab es Schokoladenfondue und es wurde viel gelacht. Vielen mag das langweilig erscheinen, aber wir hatten immer viel Spaß.
> 
> Heute geht es an Silvester für die meisten nur noch darum, noch vor Mitternacht möglichst hackevoll zu sein. Es wird nicht mehr mit getrunken, sondern so viel gesoffen, dass man schon um halb 11 halb bewusstlos über der Toilette hängt. Besonders schade finde ich, dass dabei weniger der Jahreswechsel im Mittelpunkt steht, als hemmungsloses Komasaufen. Vielleicht bin ich in der Hinsicht etwas altmodisch, aber eine Silvesterparty ohne Böller, auf der man um 12 nicht vor die Tür geht, weil schon keiner mehr laufen kann... Naja.
> ...



Ich kann dich zwar verstehen aber bei mir hat es sich im laufe der jahre vom fröhliche Fondue zum Alkohol entwickelt^^ Es kam einfach mit dem Alter  Mir macht momentan ein richtiges Besäufniss viel mehr spaß als zB Fondue etc wobei ich das auch immernoch weihnachten-also ein paar tage zuvor- erlbebe


----------



## shadow24 (4. Januar 2011)

wir hatten schönes sylvester.haben mit ca. 20 leuten bei einem befreundeten Pärchen gefeiert,die eine grosse terrasse haben.dort wurde ein kleines partyzelt draufgestellt udn vor dem zelt stand ein riesen Feuertopf.wir waren dadurch fast mehr draussen als drinnen.erinnerte mich an meine kindheitstage wo wir nur geböllert hatten.damals hat sich jeder mindestens 2 schinken böller geholt udn dann wurde "aufmunitioniert" udn es ging auf die strasse um dort zu böllern...
mit bölllern haben wir es immer noch.habe mir diverse abschussbatterien geholt.nur die böller von damals die lassen wir weg weil die einfach zu unspektakulär geworden sind.
da auch kinder dabei waren haben wir zwischendurch immer mal was draussen knallen lassen udn dann wieder am buffet gestellt und da nachgeholt,kombiniert mit allen alkoholischen getränken,die man sich wünschen konnte.ich blieb allerdings bevorzugt bei meinem lieblingsdrink wodka-lemmon.da kriegt man nich son schädel von
alle haben unverletzt mitternacht erreicht und da wurden dann alle raketen und batterien in einem grandiosen knallevent verpulvert.danach wurde weiter lustig gefeiert nachdem die kiddies im bett verschwunden waren...


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Silvester. Okay, vielleicht sollte ich sagen "von der Art, wie die meisten heutzutage Silvester feiern". Früher habe ich den letztes Abend des Jahres meist mit Freunden verbracht, wir haben ordentlich Sekt und Bier getrunken, uns an Bleigießen versucht und um 12 Uhr fleißig Raketen angezündet.
> Zwischendurch gab es Schokoladenfondue und es wurde viel gelacht. Vielen mag das langweilig erscheinen, aber wir hatten immer viel Spaß.
> 
> Heute geht es an Silvester für die meisten nur noch darum, noch vor Mitternacht möglichst hackevoll zu sein. Es wird nicht mehr mit getrunken, sondern so viel gesoffen, dass man schon um halb 11 halb bewusstlos über der Toilette hängt. Besonders schade finde ich, dass dabei weniger der Jahreswechsel im Mittelpunkt steht, als hemmungsloses Komasaufen. Vielleicht bin ich in der Hinsicht etwas altmodisch, aber eine Silvesterparty ohne Böller, auf der man um 12 nicht vor die Tür geht, weil schon keiner mehr laufen kann... Naja.
> ...



Mein Beileid!

Generell finde ich das auch nicht altmodisch. Das ist ja schließlich der Sinn des Ganzen - wenn es überhaupt einen Sinn hat.
Mir fällt es schwer da überhaupt einen Sinn zu "fassen".

Achja und bevor die Frage kommt: Feiern kann man auch so jeden Tag, da macht doch der 31. Dezember keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2011)

Ich wurde diesen Silvester recht positiv überrascht. Eigentlich hasse ich Silvester: Man nimmt sich schon 1-2 Monate im Voraus vor, endlich mit allen Leuten früh genug zu planen, damit endlich mal alle zusammen feiern können und zuletzt sind trotzdem wieder alle Leute völlig verstreut. Ausserdem weiss man bis frühstens am Tag vorher nie, wohin man eigentlich gehn will und nervt sich tödlich über die Unzuverlässigkeit *sämtlicher* Menschen dieser Welt, wenns um Silvester geht. So wars natürlich auch wieder diesen Silvester bei mir. Aber schlussendlich wurds dann doch recht lustig an ner Privatparty, an die wir ursprünglich gehn wollten, bei der es dann hiess, sie fiele krankheitsbedingt aus (fand dann aber doch statt).
Aber naja, mit Silvester halt ichs jedes Jahr gleich: wirklich mögen tu ichs nicht. Das hatte auch mal zur Konsequenz, dass ich 4x in Folge an Silvester gearbeitet hab (also in Clubs oder an Parties oder sowas). Da musst ich mich um nix kümmern, es war gestattet, sich während der Arbeitszeit zu betrinken und verdient hab ich auch noch dabei. Absolute Win-Win-Situation also  Vielleicht mach ich das nächsten Silvester wieder, mal schaun...Oder vielleicht hau ich auch einfach mal ab und geh über Silvester in die Ferien. New York soll ja besonders toll sein zu dieser Zeit.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2011)

Man kann den Sylvester/Neujahrstag machen was man möchte. Mir ist egal, ob die Korken knallen, 100te Euro in die Luft geschossen werden oder man nichts macht, mit Freunden feiert oder sogar Antisylvester begeht.

Ich selbst habe dieses Jahr kein Fernsehen schauen können und schlußendlich mit Freunden angestoßen, während wir um meine PC-Ecke hockten, den ZDF Livestream gesehen haben und das WOW Feuerwerk in Sturmwind betrachtet haben, weil weder DVBT in meinem Keller funktionierten und die Satellitenschüssel seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr mitspielt und weil WoW öffnen während 0 Uhr eigentlich ganz witzig ist für Gäste und auch für mich, weil ich mir anschauen kann, was überhaupt da passiert 

Wichtig finde ich nur, das man mit dem alten Jahr auf irgend eine Weise abschließt, da jedes Jahr doch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil unseres Leben bildet. Dabei ist es unerheblich, das man feiert, weil sein Pechjahr vorbei ist, indem beide Eltern verstorben sind oder man viel Geld verloren hat oder eben weil ein gutes Jahr mit einem guten Gewinn zu Ende gegangen ist.

Dieses abschließen des alten Jahres kann dann auch irgendwann stattfinden und muss nicht Sylvester geschehen und Freunde braucht man da auch nicht zwangsläufig, sondern so etwas muss im Kopf geschehen. Das gibt Mut und Kraft für das nächste Jahr.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wichtig finde ich nur, das man mit dem alten Jahr auf irgend eine Weise abschließt, da jedes Jahr doch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil unseres Leben bildet. Dabei ist es unerheblich, das man feiert, weil sein Pechjahr vorbei ist, indem beide Eltern verstorben sind oder man viel Geld verloren hat oder eben weil ein gutes Jahr mit einem guten Gewinn zu Ende gegangen ist.
> 
> Dieses abschließen des alten Jahres kann dann auch irgendwann stattfinden und muss nicht Sylvester geschehen und Freunde braucht man da auch nicht zwangsläufig, sondern so etwas muss im Kopf geschehen. Das gibt Mut und Kraft für das nächste Jahr.




weise worte,aber letztendlich ist es halt doch blöd wenn man alleine zu hause vor der kiste sitzt während der rest der welt feiert...
also bevor ich allein zu hause an so einem tag sitze und gar nix mache,hätte ich zu hause schon mal ein oder fünf bierchen getrunken und wäre dann zu mitternacht zu einem öffentlichen platz marschiert udn hätte da noch mit fremden gefeiert,zumal die meisten dann schon eh stark alkoholisiert wären und wer weiss wen man dann noch kennen lernen würde
aber das ist natürlich nur meine meinung dazu...


----------

